# Sensor de temperatura



## armandie (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola a todos, quiero hacerles una pregunta si por casualidad tienen un circuito con sensor de temperatura, lo que quiero hacer es un sensor de temperatura que hacione un ventilador; mas presisamente el electroventilador del auto, ya que estos se encienden solos a una temperatura determinada que creo que son a los 95°C, lo que yo quiero lograr es que este ventilador se encienda por lo menos a los 80°C y que permanesca ensendido por un tiempo determinado y luego se apage solo y se vuelva a prender cuando llegue a los 80°C. Se puede lograr esto?? nesecito que me den una respuesta urgente!! Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 17, 2007)

Hola armandie:
Con amplificador operacionales se puede realizar ,concretamente con el 741,no tengo en este momento el esquema ,pero proximamente ,lo busco y lo pongo e`n el foro.
Un saludo


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 18, 2007)

Esta es mi idea: El sensor puede ser un LM35, la señal va a un comparador, donde regulas con un potenciómetro la temperatura deseada, y la salida del comparador va a un relé o un triac, ya que las corrientes que circulan en un auto son elevadísimas (especialmente cuando se enciende) y supongo que quieres alimentar el circuito con la misma batería de tu auto. Voy a investigar, y cuando tenga algo concreto, te lo mando.


----------



## thors (Feb 20, 2007)

¿por que necesitas hacer esta modificacion? 

el electro de mi auto trabaja a esa temperatura y todo bien en verano 

una alternativa al diseño es cambiar el termostato por uno de valor mas bajo, los autos antiguas trabajaban a menor temperatura ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## luis medina (Nov 27, 2008)

existe una valvula shwich que consta de una lamina termica de acero templado, esta funciona a 82 grados cuando enciende el eelectro y lo apaga cuando el agua baja a 64 grados. la instalas al sistema de agua la conecta como  shwich a un relet de50 amp minimo, que encienda el elertro y esto lo hace sin estar complicando las cosas..... los carros que normalmente usan estos sitemas son lo europeos como fiat, renault etc.....


----------



## pakete86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola hace tiempo hice un sistema que detectaba 2 niveles de temperatura en el regulador de mi fuente de alimentacion, el primer nivel encendía un cooler  y el segundo nivel activaba una alarma. acá les mando el circuito con todos los valores, pueden cambiar el sensor por un LM35m, que se yo, fijense y despues me dicen, todavia está el circuito funcionando perfecto. Podes modificarlo y en vez del cooler le colocás un relé que te active el electro del auto.

Averiguá porque vienen RTD que son a rosca y se colocan en el block del auto y de ahi podes sacar la información de la temperatura, se pueden hacer muchas cosas que se yo.

Ah!, El LM358 trae 2 operacionales, es el integrado que usé yo, y el capacitor que está en paralelo con el sensor, pueden poner uno de 1 uF, no me acuerdo bien


----------



## saiwor (Oct 30, 2009)

Porque no usan el buscador uuummmm... ya se trataron ese tema.


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 30, 2009)

creo que esto te va a servir


----------



## LU5JCL (Mar 13, 2010)

buenos dias pakete86:

me intereso mucho tu ezquematico ya que es exactamente lo que estaba necesitando para adicionarle a mi fuente de alimentacion...
tengo un par de consultitas para hacerte, ya se que paso el tiempo pero bueno, los presets que estan luego de las resistencias de 1Kohm sirven para determinar el valor de temperatura para cada una de las etapas de activacion del circuito??
y ademas, de que valor son??

muchas gracias y perdon por las molestias.


----------



## pakete86 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola, como va. 
Mirá, los presets son de 100k, y la tension del punto medio es la que se va a comparar con la tension del sensor, dependiendo la temperatura q quieras que se active el cooler y la alarma, podes calcular la tension que debería tener dicho punto medio con la siguiente formula: Vsensor(temp) = [2.98v + (0,01*temp)] 
(el lm335 a 0°c tiene una tension de 2,98v aprox y varía 10mV por cada grado centigrado)


----------



## LU5JCL (Mar 13, 2010)

Bueno pakete86 muy pero muy agradecido por tu atencion y tus explicaciones.

voy a realizar el proyecto y cualquier cosita te molesto de nuevo jaja.


un abrazo y nuevamente muchas gracias.!


----------

